# Shower fixture replacement



## jlipman (Aug 16, 2007)

I am wanting to replace a shower fixture. My question, can I replace the valves and handles and not the manifold in the wall. If so how do I know the valves will work w/ the old manifold?


----------



## StevePM (Aug 16, 2007)

You can try to purchase new valves and handles -- they may be available for newer fixtures from major manufacturers (Delta, etc.).  I struck out looking for a replacement for my 20 year old fixture earlier this year.  They will need to be from the same manufacturer.  I would bring your old valve into the store to compare it to the new valve.

Home improvement stores carry some replacement parts or you can try to special order from a plumbing supply warehouse.


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 11, 2007)

Make sure the thread patterns are same as metric and imperial are different.

If you can find out what make and model the shower valve is I would recommend contacting them for newer options they may have on the market.


----------

